# Macbook : pourquoi ne faudrait-il pas l'acheter ?



## i.catch (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour 

J'attendais depuis un moment un portable 13 pouces. Le voilà arrivé et je lis qu'il ne faudrait pas l'acheter, qu'il n'a pas une carte graphique terrible , que d'ailleurs c'est pas une carte graphique mais un chipste. Je trouve tous ces commentaires intéressants mais comme je suis un peu idiote, je n'y comprends rien  Je cherche un ordi pour de la bureautique cetes, mais aussi pour m'amuser un peu en photo et en vidéo, pour faire de la visio conférence , pour télécharger et point barre. alors je fais quoi, j'économise encore pour un macbook pro ? Vu l'usage que je veux en faire, ce ne serait pas un peu de snobisme ? 



Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

Le Macbook répondra parfaitement à tes attentes, pour les utilisations que tu as cité dans ta question


----------



## Yo83 (20 Mai 2006)

Tout a fait d'accord, le nouveau macbook sera ideal pour ces taches.
Maintenant saches que tu as aussi l'Ibook que tu peux trouver a tres bon prix, un peu plus petit et qui correspondra egalement a tes attentes..


----------



## Emmanuelion (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour i.catch,

tu trouveras toujours un argument technique pour douter de l'utilité de dépenser le moins possible en informatique (ou dans d'autres domaines d'ailleurs).
Lors de la sortie de l'ibook G4 en 2003, j'ai hésité un petit moment entre cette machine et le powerbook : je cherchais un ultra portable permettant de faire de la bureautique comme toi et j'avais besoin d'une compatibilité unix (je venais du monde linux). Il est vrai que la carte ati de l'ibook m'a "rassuré" sur les performances, mon pc avait ujn chipset video intel, et les performances n'étaient pas terribles dès lors qu'il fallait un peu de puissance graphique (3D, opengl, jeux). Néanmoins, le pwb avait lui une carte geforce, qui me semblait plus adaptée en termes de "puissance".

Au final, j'ai acheté l'ibook G4 800 : 700 euros de différence contre une utilisation épisodique de ressources graphiques intenses (warcraft III). J'ai par contre d'emblée mis un max de mémoire vive, c'est un point essentiel pour les performances. J'ai acheté la carte airport extreme (option à cette époque), une souris et un disque dur externe pour la video.

J'ai découvert à cette occasion ilife, et je réalise des petits montages pour la famille. J'utilise garageband avec un clavier midi usb pour faire du piano.
Je n'utilise que les logiciels livrés ou des logiciels libres ou gratuits.
Deux ans et demi d'utilisation, et toujours satisfait de cette petite machine.

J'avoue en effet vouloir acquérir un macbook, ce qui me permettrait d'avoir une machine nomade (j'y tiens) plus complète avec un peu plus de capacités pour la vidéo notamment. J'attend de voir les témoignages des premiers testeurs et acquéreurs. Le macbook pro est séduisant, mais je ne l'achèterait que dans l'optique d'utiliser boot camp (macos + windows) de façon à ce que ma femme y installe sa creative suite d'Adobe (infographiste professionnelle).

Je pense donc qu'un macbook, avec un graveur de dvd interne et suffisamment de RAM devrait largement répondre à ton besoin.


----------



## lalou (20 Mai 2006)

Aujourd'hui, sur le refurb, il y a des iBook à 1000  et des poussières. Les derniers 14 pouces qui sont sortis, si je ne m'abuse. Donc ça fait les 2 machines quasiment au même prix. 
Moi aussi, je pense depuis longtemps à acheter un Mac portable et je me demande ce que le Macbook a de plus que le dernier iBook, si ce n'est le proc (et le fait de pouvoir booter windows).
Faut se dépécher, car à mon avis, ils ne vont pas rester longtemps ces ibook sur le refurb .
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2006)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, sur le refurb, il y a des iBook à 1000  et des poussières. Les derniers 14 pouces qui sont sortis, si je ne m'abuse. Donc ça fait les 2 machines quasiment au même prix.
> Moi aussi, je pense depuis longtemps à acheter un Mac portable et je me demande ce que le Macbook a de plus que le dernier iBook, si ce n'est le proc (et le fait de pouvoir booter windows).
> Faut se dépécher, car à mon avis, ils ne vont pas rester longtemps ces ibook sur le refurb .
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


L'iBook est vraiment une machine d'ancienne génération. Avec le MacBook, tu trouveras un disque dur plus rapide, le Core Duo, la possibilité de pousser jusqu'à 2 Go de mémoire et puis surtout tu tireras un trait sur la dalle 12" franchement piètre ou la 14" d'une autre époque (1024x768).
Enfin, en terme de pérénité de ton investissement, l'avenir est aux logiciels optimisés Core Duo.


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

heureux possesseur d'un iBook 12" je peux confirmer que pour les usages décrits par i.catch il correspond parfaitement.
Il est vrai néanmoins que le macbook étant d'une génération plus récente, il dispose d'une puissance supérieure et de fonctions dont ne dispose pas l'iBook : isight, windows mouais: ), l'écran, l'entrée son, le grand trackpad, le magsafe, etc...
Après à toi de voir si tout cela justifie l'investissement (ceci dit les prix sont proches), mais surtout la prise de risque : l'iBook est éprouvé, tu peux avoir des retours d'expérience tès nombreux, alors que le macbook vient d'apparaitre et risque de connaitre des défauts de jeunesse. A toi de voir. Moi j'ai commandé un macbook, mais j'ai peur d'être un peu geek 

Edit : je souscris à l'avis de Tox, en revenant tout de même sur la qualité de l'écran, pas si mauvaise que certains le  disent.


----------



## Tox (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Edit : je souscris à l'avis de Tox, en revenant tout de même sur la qualité de l'écran, pas si mauvaise que certains le  disent.


J'ai dû manquer de chance, mais sincèrement, la dalle de mon iBook fait dans la "couleur unie hétérogène". Sachant que les dalles lcd sont classées et vendues aux assembleurs selon leur qualité d'affichage, je reste persuadé qu'on ne peut pas faire bien pire que les dalles des iBook 12" en 2006. Après, d'une machine à l'autre, la qualité de la dalle peut varier, mais cela restera du bas de gamme.


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Il est vrai que la dalle n'est pas extraordinaire (ceci dit, c'est quoi une bonne dalle ?), mais visiblement les critères de jugement sont propres à chacun. Moi, je trouve que l'écran est tout à fait correct.


----------



## drs (20 Mai 2006)

salut à tous

Je pense que, meme si effectivement le chipset graphique est un peu léger, celui ci convient parfaitement à la majeure partie des utilisations.
Pour ma part, bureautique, montage video familial et un peu de musique avec cubase, et pas de jeux du tout. Le chipset graphique ne sert qu'à afficher et pas à faire de gros calculs, il me convient parfaitement. Tout ca fonctionne à merveille sur mon ibook G4 1ghz de Dec2003, qui lui meme n'a pas une carte graphique merveilleuse.
Non mise à part le chipset graphique, ce qui est plus genant est le fait que la memoire soit prise sur la ram...80mo enlevé sur la ram au boot, c'est embetant. Mais ca ne m'arretera pas 

Mais, bavant allegrement sur le macbook noir, j'ai lu hier (je ne sais plus ou), qu'il y avait un probleme avec la peinture qui s'en va et qu'il etait extremement sensible aux rayures.
Ces deux points pourraient me faire prendre un blanc...d'un autre coté, mon achat étant prévu d'ici la fin de l'année, je me dis que ces problèmes ont le temps d'être résolus, non?


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

Lorsque les premiers clients seront livré ( je parle de ceux qui ont commandé sur le store) on aura un feed back des problèmes des rayures et autres faiblesses de la peinture du MB..


----------



## Brissac (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour i.catch,
Je suis moi aussi dans l'exspectative, mais sur un autre point : internet.
Actuellement sur mon Mac (cf. ma configuration ci-dessous), j'ai un modem ADSL externe filaire vendu par mon FAI lors de mon abonnement, et connecté sur un port USB.
Avec le macbook, comment cela se passe-t-il ? Pourrai-je conserver mon modem filaire actuel ? Ou pourrai-je m'en séparer et opter pour le modem Apple en option ? Dans ce cas, devrai-je en plus prévoir une borne Airport ? Et si oui, laquelle, Express ou Extrême ?
Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Mai 2006)

Pour les usages envisagés, un macbook sera très largement suffisant !
Il doit même étre possible de dégoter un des derniers ibook G4 bradé neuf (bien de des boutiques continuent à essayer de vendre un ibbokG4 au même prix que le macbook....), mais honnétement cela ne s'impose pas: avec un  macbook, c'est la tranquilité assurée pour de longues années (si tes besoins n'évoluent pas)...


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Brissac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour i.catch,
> Je suis moi aussi dans l'exspectative, mais sur un autre point : internet.
> Actuellement sur mon Mac (cf. ma configuration ci-dessous), j'ai un modem ADSL externe filaire vendu par mon FAI lors de mon abonnement, et connecté sur un port USB.
> Avec le macbook, comment cela se passe-t-il ? Pourrai-je conserver mon modem filaire actuel ? Ou pourrai-je m'en séparer et opter pour le modem Apple en option ? Dans ce cas, devrai-je en plus prévoir une borne Airport ? Et si oui, laquelle, Express ou Extrême ?
> Merci par avance de vos réponses.



Je ne crois pas que le modem vendu en option par Apple soit un modem adsl, c'est un bête modem rtc.
Ensuite je ne vois pas pourquoi tu devrais te séparer de ton modem, s'il fonctionne avec ton G4 il doit aussi fonctionner avec le macbook.
Enfin, la borne express n'est pas un modem : rien ne t'empêche de la brancher sur ton modem pour pouvoir ensuite transmettre en wifi dans ta maison, mais elle ne remplacera pas ton modem.


----------



## drs (20 Mai 2006)

salut

cette histoire de peinture m'étonnait quand meme un peu. J'ai pas eu à chercher bien loin pour trouver ca: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-20/#12807http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-20/#128087

A voir à l'usage quand meme...

Autre question: le clavier est curieux...à le voir, ca me rappelle les touches de mon MO5 
Si quelqu'un l'a essayé, on retrouve le meme toucher que sur l'ibook g4?

Alex


----------



## Mulder (20 Mai 2006)

Si le noir est encore plus sensible aux rayures que le blanc, ça doit être quelque chose.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mai 2006)

drs a dit:
			
		

> le clavier est curieux...à le voir, ca me rappelle les touches de mon MO5


Tiens c'est vrai ça ! Il me rappelait aussi celui d'une autre machine que le minitel ce clavier.


----------



## Pierro78 (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, qui pourrait me dire ce qu'est le refurb et ou on y a accés?
Sinon pour la photo du macbook noir ça peut etre une trace de gras non? 
L'utilisateur viens de terminer la preparation de son jambon beurre et ouvre son 
Macbook noir pour manger tranquilement devant un DVD...


----------



## Brissac (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que le modem vendu en option par Apple soit un modem adsl, c'est un bête modem rtc.
> Ensuite je ne vois pas pourquoi tu devrais te séparer de ton modem, s'il fonctionne avec ton G4 il doit aussi fonctionner avec le macbook.
> Enfin, la borne express n'est pas un modem : rien ne t'empêche de la brancher sur ton modem pour pouvoir ensuite transmettre en wifi dans ta maison, mais elle ne remplacera pas ton modem.


Donc si je te comprends bien, je garde mon modem filaire, j'ajoute une borne Airport entre la prise téléphonique et le modem, et je pourrai me balader partout chez moi avec mon macbook en restant connecté, c'est ça ?
Et quelle différence entre la borne Extrême et la borne Express ?


----------



## olaye (20 Mai 2006)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> cette histoire de peinture m'étonnait quand meme un peu. J'ai pas eu à chercher bien loin pour trouver ca: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-20/#12807
> 
> ...



ayééé!
je l'ai touché, ce matin, à la FNAC digitale (boulevard StGermain), bon, pas bien longtemps il y avait du monde, mais les inquiétudes quant à la finition de la bête, on peur les oublier.

 pour le clavier, il ne se 'balade" plus comme celui (amovible) du iBook, et les touches ne se jouxtent plus, ce qui a l'air + pratique. le toucher est mat, limite granuleux, mais pas mou. 

 l'écan brillant contraste bien avec cet effet mat, et le format 13" wide est terrible. enfin pou moi c'est nickel.

 la charnière ne grince plus, c'est toujours intéressant à préciser.

 la télécommande aimante au dos de l'écran, pratique quand il est ouvert. une fois fermé, ben

 le bouton du trackpad dénote un peu, c'est la seule chose qui n'ait pas l'ait tout à fait aligné (forcément, il bouge un peu, faut bien).

et puis c'est pas pour leur faire une fleur, à la fnac, mais ils le proposent en précommande avec 1go de ram, d'office (pas gratos, non plus, faut pas pousser).


----------



## Dr_cube (20 Mai 2006)

T'en as de la chance d'avoir pu essayer la bête ! 
J'ai vraiment des craintes à propos de l'écran, est-ce que tu pourrais me rassurer ? Ca reflète comment ? Est-ce qu'on voit le décors de la fnac en même temps que l'image affichée ? 

Et sinon, est-ce que c'est dur d'ouvrir l'ordi une fois qu'il est fermé.. Je n'ai pas l'habitude des fermetures aimantées.. 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Miguelino (20 Mai 2006)

Moi j'aurais voulu savoir si les touches du clavier sont plus dures à presser ! 

Merci pour la réponse...


----------



## Pierro78 (20 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir, non les touches ne sont pas dures à presser, juste un poil plus fermes que celles de mon Ibook et l'ecran n'est pas dur à ouvrir, c'est parfait ça fait de la mecanique en moins et donc de l'usure en moins...


----------



## Miguelino (20 Mai 2006)

Merci Pierrot78 d'avoir répondu à la seul question qui m'intriguait au niveau du clavier. Autrement pour ceux qui ne l'aime pas, moi je ne le trouve pas si moche que ça ce clavier... 

Et pour la machine en général, je la trouve pas si mal, je pense que ça ce sera mon prochain mac, j'ai envie de revenir à du portable, moins encombrant, plus pratique et surtout sans file....


----------



## éloïse (20 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous et bon week-end (par la même occasion)...



			
				Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, qui pourrait me dire ce qu'est le refurb et ou on y a accés?
> Sinon pour la photo du macbook noir ça peut etre une trace de gras non?
> L'utilisateur viens de terminer la preparation de son jambon beurre et ouvre son
> Macbook noir pour manger tranquilement devant un DVD...




Pour le refurb, il suffit d'aller sur le site de l'Apple Store, en bas à droite tu peux accéder aux produits reconditionnés: il faut être matinal et patient pour trouver la bonne affaire mais en général, les clients du refurb sont plutôt satisfaits (il y a même les adeptes du refurb...  ).

A +.


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Brissac a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je te comprends bien, je garde mon modem filaire, j'ajoute une borne Airport entre la prise téléphonique et le modem, et je pourrai me balader partout chez moi avec mon macbook en restant connecté, c'est ça ?
> Et quelle différence entre la borne Extrême et la borne Express ?



Salut à tous,

effectivement tu m'as bien compris.
Quand à la différence entre les deux bornes, je crois que la borne extreme est plus puissante (à confirmer) et la possibilité de connecter plusieurs ordis (fonction routeur). Mais je ne suis pas spécialiste de ce matériel.

@ éloïse :   (vive le refurb)


----------



## skyman124 (20 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part je pense que je vais attendre les nouveautés de l'apple expo car on va bien en avoir   
de plus ainsi on aura du recul sur la gamme qui aura atteint sa maturité en terme de choix

j'opterais je crois pour un MBpro 15" dernière version en remplacement de mon vieux pwbg4 titanium 1ghz (qui d'ailleurs a une belle ligne de pixel grillé    

en aparté qqn pourrait me dire si il a déjà eu un pb avec son lecteur, le mien (matsuhita D101 flashé pour pouvoir gravé DVD-RW) qui marchait jusque là très bien n'accepte plus n'importe qqe cd/dvd, il les recrache   

help me!!

ps: disk utility ne signale aucun pb depuis que j'ai effectué fsck

bien evidemment je ne peux plus lancer disk utility depuis le disk d'install


----------



## fredG4 (21 Mai 2006)

je suis passé à la FNAC digitale samedi. J'ai été un peu décu du MacBook surtout du noir (nombreuses traces de doigts). En ce qui concerne l'écran bof, bof (il faut dire que l'éclairage de la FNAC n'est pas des plus flatteur pour éviter les reflets). J'ai testé la machine et de nombreuses applications merdaient (sans doute la cause de tests des multiples admirateurs). Enfin cette visite m'a définitivement décidée d'acheter un MBP qui d'ailleurs n'est pas beaucoup plus cher VS la config noire haut de gamme (2GO RAM et 120 de DD). Résultat un beau MBP 17 2GO DD 100 7200tours emporté à la FNAC (c'était le dernier) je suis un homme heureux ;-)
Si un PowerBook G4 1,5Mhz rev D interesse l'un d'entres vous ? faites vos propositions.


----------



## Brissac (21 Mai 2006)

Merci de toutes ces précisions.
Je crois que ma CB ne devrait pas tarder à chauffer...


----------



## Lamar (21 Mai 2006)

Euh, j'ai pas bien compris, j'ai l'impression que FredG4 est passé à la fnac digitale, samedi, non ?


----------



## pim (21 Mai 2006)

C'est le bug ultra classique de 4h du mat'

Étrange d'avoir hésité entre un MBP 17" et un MP 13,3" - un monde les sépare ces deux là !


----------



## samoussa (21 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai pas bien compris, j'ai l'impression que FredG4 est passé à la fnac digitale, samedi, non ?


ouai, il y est passé 4 fois dans la journée


----------



## Velvar (21 Mai 2006)

fredG4 a dit:
			
		

> un MBP qui d'ailleurs n'est pas beaucoup plus cher VS la config noire haut de gamme (2GO RAM et 120 de DD)


c'est sur à 800 pres c'est pas beaucoup... :mouais:


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

fredG4 a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé à la FNAC digitale samedi. J'ai été un peu décu du MacBook surtout du noir (nombreuses traces de doigts). En ce qui concerne l'écran bof, bof (il faut dire que l'éclairage de la FNAC n'est pas des plus flatteur pour éviter les reflets). J'ai testé la machine et de nombreuses applications merdaient (sans doute la cause de tests des multiples admirateurs). Enfin cette visite m'a définitivement décidée d'acheter un MBP qui d'ailleurs n'est pas beaucoup plus cher VS la config noire haut de gamme (2GO RAM et 120 de DD). Résultat un beau MBP 17 2GO DD 100 7200tours emporté à la FNAC (c'était le dernier) je suis un homme heureux ;-)
> Si un PowerBook G4 1,5Mhz rev D interesse l'un d'entres vous ? faites vos propositions.



Et les photos


----------



## laf (22 Mai 2006)

Pour répondre à la question du début, en ce qui me concerne, je n'achèterai pas ce Macbook tant qu'il sera proposé uniquement avec un écran brillant et qu'on aura pas des retours sur ce pb de surchauffe.

A part ça, il me convient malgré la carte graphique.

Acheter aujourd'hui un i-book ne me parait pas une bonne idée. J'ai encore en mémoire le nombre d'ennuis et de patch divers et variés qu'il m'a fallu utiliser pour faire marcher certains logiciels sur mon G3 parce qu'ils n'étaient plus développés que sur le G4. J'aurais pas envie de recommencer.


----------



## i.catch (22 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à la question du début, en ce qui me concerne, je n'achèterai pas ce Macbook tant qu'il sera proposé uniquement avec un écran brillant et qu'on aura pas des retours sur ce pb de surchauffe.
> 
> A part ça, il me convient malgré la carte graphique.
> 
> Acheter aujourd'hui un i-book ne me parait pas une bonne idée. J'ai encore en mémoire le nombre d'ennuis et de patch divers et variés qu'il m'a fallu utiliser pour faire marcher certains logiciels sur mon G3 parce qu'ils n'étaient plus développés que sur le G4. J'aurais pas envie de recommencer.




Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils ! Je crois que je vais attendre eptembre et son Apple Expo si jamais j'ai la patience  Mais je ne suis pas très patiente comme fille


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Quand les macusers de ces forums auront reçu tous les macbooks commandés dès l'annonce de sa sortie (ou le lendemain pour certains, je ne suis pas un geek moi  ),
tu auras des retours et des commentaires un peu plus intéressants et constructifs.


----------



## Alex6 (22 Mai 2006)

Premier retour ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139929&page=4


----------



## laf (24 Mai 2006)

Si j'en crois l'article de Macbidouille, le Macbook 13", c'est presque l'encombrement et le poids d'un PWB 15" avec une dalle de résolution voisine, mais de 2" de moins. Super!

Avec l'écran brillant, les pb de chauffe et la carte graphique, on progresse. Décidemment, je vais pas l'acheter demain ce portable.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois l'article de Macbidouille, le Macbook 13", c'est presque l'encombrement et le poids d'un PWB 15" avec une dalle de résolution voisine, mais de 2" de moins. Super!



Accessoirement, il est aussi "légèrement" moins cher, ça peut parfois avoir une influence.


----------



## laf (24 Mai 2006)

Tu as parfaitement raison mais si on les replace chacun dans leur contexte au niveau date de sortie, les perfo du PWB ne sont pas du tout les mêmes que celles du MB. Donc, la différence de prix est aussi liée à ça.

En revanche, je vois pas en quoi c'est moins cher de fabriquer une machine avec un tel encombrement (en gros celui d'un 15") pour y mettre un écran de 13". Je serais curieux de savoir. Mon i-book 12" est aussi beaucoup moins onéreux que le PWB 12" et pourtant si leurs perfos diffèrent, leur encombrement est identique. Il y a donc autre chose.


----------



## bryan912 (24 Mai 2006)

slt tout l'monde,j'aimerai savoir si les nouveau macbook serait adapter pour la mao(logiciel type logic express)?


----------



## bryan912 (24 Mai 2006)

personne pour repondre?


----------



## Bionik (24 Mai 2006)

Désolé je suis pas expert en MAO, mais le forum Creation>Musique devrait pouvoir t'orienter


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, je vois pas en quoi c'est moins cher de fabriquer une machine avec un tel encombrement (en gros celui d'un 15") pour y mettre un écran de 13". Je serais curieux de savoir. Mon i-book 12" est aussi beaucoup moins onéreux que le PWB 12" et pourtant si leurs perfos diffèrent, leur encombrement est identique. Il y a donc autre chose.



Ce que je voulais dire c'est que les "inconvénients" du macbook par rapport au macbook pro étaient à mettre en regarde des avantages question prix.

La dalle 15" coûte à coup sûr plus cher que la dalle 13" et pousser la miniaturisation aurait aussi un prix. La comparaison avec le PB12" ne prend pas en compte le changement de proc et de carte-mère. D'ici quelques temps, ce sera peut-être miniaturisable à un coût raisonnable mais pas encore. Et, de toutes façons, le PB12" était plus cher. Le macbook n'est pas une machine de pointe mais une machine de compromis. On peut être pour ou contre mais il faut en avoir conscience.


----------



## laf (24 Mai 2006)

On ne parle pas tout à fait de la même chose. Tu me parles prix/perfos, je parle encombrement. En effet, la miniaturisation coûte cher mais elle a toujours coûté cher, ce n'est pas un fait nouveau. Donc, toutes choses égales par ailleurs, les PWB 12" et i-book 12" avait le même encombrement, mais maintenant un 13" a l'encombrement d'un ancien 15". Désolé mais je trouve que ça craint. Ils ont gagné en épaisseur mais je trouve ça bien moins pénalisant que la long/larg, sans parler du  poids qui a augmenté. N'oublions pas qu'on parle de portables. Sinon, mieux vaut acheter un i-mac.

La portabilité du MB ne me parait donc pas géniale. C'est un compromis, c'est exact mais incompatible avec mes aspirations. Donc pas d'achat pour l'instant.


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2006)

Et bien justement, parlons encombrement ET prix/performance.

Ce MacBook 13,3" remplace l'iBook 14", en étant plus léger, moins encombrant, moins cher, avec un bien meilleur écran et ne parlons pas du processeur.

Dans les comparaisons avec le 15", autant l'iBook 14" pouvait rougir, autant le MacBook 13,3" tire assez bien son épingle du jeu !

Quant aux futurs remplaçants des 12", on aura très certainement un MacBook et un MacBook Pro d'encombrements similaires, dès que Apple aura trouvé un processeur qui rentre dedans sans transformer le tout en chauffe-main pour l'hiver. Le Merom d'Intel va sans doute sortir en août, il dispose d'un excellente performance par watts, cela devrait certainement convenir.


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Je reviens au sujet, voilà pourquoi je n'offrirais pas de MacBook à ma doudou !

Entre autres...


----------



## Velvar (25 Mai 2006)

bryan912 a dit:
			
		

> slt tout l'monde,j'aimerai savoir si les nouveau macbook serait adapter pour la mao(logiciel type logic express)?



absolument, je connais un pote qui faisait deja tourner nickel Logic sous IbookG4, donc avec le MB, no soucy !


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens au sujet, voilà pourquoi je n'offrirais pas de MacBook à ma doudou !


On peut aussi voir les choses à l'envers et dire que le MacBook blanc est une super affaire, puisqu'il coûte 200 moins cher que le noir...
Elle n'aime pas le blanc, ta doudou ?


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi voir les choses à l'envers et dire que le MacBook blanc est une super affaire, puisqu'il coûte 200 moins cher que le noir...



Je comprends bien mais 200 pour une histoire de couleur, c'est du foutage de gueule. c'est le genre de mesquinerie qui me gonfle... Un peu comme l'absence du dock quand tu achétes un iPod...



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'aime pas le blanc, ta doudou ?



Non Man, car je suis un produit de la dés-*intégration* !

Et y'a rien de très postif...


----------



## laf (25 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et bien justement, parlons encombrement ET prix/performance.
> 
> Ce MacBook 13,3" remplace l'iBook 14", en étant plus léger, moins encombrant, moins cher, avec un bien meilleur écran et ne parlons pas du processeur.
> 
> ...




Si on compare le MB aux i-book 14", alors là bien sûr, y a pas photo.

Ce qui m'ennuie, toujours en terme d'encombrement bien sûr, c'est qu'il soit quasiment aussi gros qu'un engin avec une dalle de 15". On ne peut pas dire que ce soit un progrès, non?


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si on compare le MB aux i-book 14", alors là bien sûr, y a pas photo.
> 
> Ce qui m'ennuie, toujours en terme d'encombrement bien sûr, c'est qu'il soit quasiment aussi gros qu'un engin avec une dalle de 15". On ne peut pas dire que ce soit un progrès, non?


 
Euh, un 15" apple et un 15" PC ont plus ou moins les même dimensions?:mouais:  Parce que si c'est bien le cas, j'ai comparé les mesures du mien (en attendant mon macbook, j'ai toujours mon PC  portable 15") par rapport au 13,3", et il y a quand même une différence assez conséquente!!!


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Ben ca dépend des 15"... L'intégration est parfois bien réussie même dans le monde PC...


----------



## laf (25 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, un 15" apple et un 15" PC ont plus ou moins les même dimensions?:mouais:  Parce que si c'est bien le cas, j'ai comparé les mesures du mien (en attendant mon macbook, j'ai toujours mon PC  portable 15") par rapport au 13,3", et il y a quand même une différence assez conséquente!!!




Je parlais par rapport à un PWB 15"


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais par rapport à un PWB 15"


 
Oui, oui, j'ai bien compris!  Mais je me demandais juste si un 15" était en fait une mesure universelle pour tous les ordis ou non?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Euh, un 15" apple et un 15" PC ont plus ou moins les même dimensions?:mouais:  Parce que si c'est bien le cas, j'ai comparé les mesures du mien (en attendant mon macbook, j'ai toujours mon PC  portable 15") par rapport au 13,3", et il y a quand même une différence assez conséquente!!!



Il y a des 15" de taille très différentes et avec des poids qui varient facilement du simple au double, précisément parce que la miniaturisation coûte cher (entre autres, une bécane plus grosse pourra utiliser des composants de la génération précédente déjà amortis). Un tour à l'hypermarché le plus proche le montrera vite. 

À l'époque, je trouvais l'ibook 14" relativement encombrant mais par rapport à l'ibook 12" qui coûtait moins cher et avait quasiment les mêmes performances.
Le macbook est plus encombrant que l'ibook 12" mais il a plein d'avantages supplémentaires. Et par rapport au powerbook 12", il a encore quelques avantages (pas autant), et il est toujours moins cher. En contrepartie, il est effectivement plus large, c'est un vrai inconvénient pour certains mais pas forcément le critère essentiel pour tout le monde.

Dans le marché PC, on a des petits chers et des gros moins chers ; chez apple on a des ni gros ni maigres pas trop chers.  Peut-être lanceront-ils un jour un 12" haut de gamme mais il sera cher (et on n'est pas sûr qu'ils le lancent )


----------



## Tox (25 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le marché PC, on a des petits chers et des gros moins chers ; chez apple on a des ni gros ni maigres pas trop chers.  Peut-être lanceront-ils un jour un 12" haut de gamme mais il sera cher (et on n'est pas sûr qu'ils le lancent )


 Etonnament, Fujitsu-Siemens vient de sortir un petit pas cher (1'300 ), Core Duo, dont les seuls défauts semblent être l'autonomie un peu faiblarde, le look PC et pour certains un chip graphique intégré. La référence pour ceux qui veulent comparer : Amilo Si 1520.

Il semble donc possible d'assembler un 12", léger, Core Duo et pas cher.


----------



## Tox (25 Mai 2006)

Les dimensions de cette machine :
299 mm (L) x 220 mm (P) x ~23.9 (avant) / ~32 (arrière) mm 
(H) / poids 1.7kg


----------



## corentin (28 Mai 2006)

pour l'avoir vu à côté d'un ibook, je trouve le nouveau macbook très compact, plus large certes (dalle 13,3) mais à peine plus profond et surtout plus fin et nettement plus rigide; quant au poids, encore une fois c'est bon puisque 2,36 sur la balance, donc légèrement plus lourd que l'ancien ibook 12 mais nettement moins lourd que l'ancien ibook 14 et toujours quasi 200 grs de moins que le mbpro 15,4 pouces (qui est encore plus fin, mais plus large et plus profond)

Espérer aujourd'hui que la pomme nous prépare un nouveau 12 pouces ultra compact, c'est peut-être un peu vain, ou alors ce serait soit au détriment de la lisibilité soit à celui de l'affichage.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

corentin a dit:
			
		

> Espérer aujourd'hui que la pomme nous prépare un nouveau 12 pouces ultra compact, c'est peut-être un peu vain, ou alors ce serait soit au détriment de la lisibilité soit à celui de l'affichage.



Ou un grand* + *pour le "Nomadisme" !!!  




Quand j'ai besoin d'une plus grande surface d'affichage, j'ai le choix entre mon écran plat, le vidéoprojecteur, la télé, etc ...

Si j'ai besoin d'une plus grande surface d'affichage, j'opte pour le modèle au-dessus, non ?


----------



## J-Mac (28 Mai 2006)

J'ai testé rapidement le MacBook, et qu'on le veuille ou non il est plus large que l'ibook 12", donc plus encombrant. Il manque clairement un 11" dans la gamme. J'ai testé un vaio 11", c'était clairement lisible pour une utilisation internet, pour afficher des photos ou tapper du texte. Pour l'utilisation de photoshop ou d'autres programmes, c'est certainement plus limité. Peut-être qu'un 12" resterait le meilleur compromis, mais je ne sais pas si c'est enviseagable, surtout que ça casserait un peu l'équilibre de la gamme 17>15>13.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

L'équilibre consiste à avoir une machine qui correspond avant tout à ses besoins..., non ?


----------



## corentin (28 Mai 2006)

si Apple introduisait un 11 pouces, d'après vous, quelle résolution son écran pourrait-il offrir (1100 et quelques sur 700 et quelques) ?

qui dit macbook dit nouvelle (taille de) housse protectrice, mais en principe, il pourra toujours entrer dans les sacs à dos ou sacoches qui transportaient déjà iBook ou pm 12...


----------



## J-Mac (29 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> L'équilibre consiste à avoir une machine qui correspond avant tout à ses besoins..., non ?



Je parlais de l'écart de 2" entre chaque modèle, le 17", le 15" et le 13". Avec un 12" wide, il n'y a plus qu'un pouce d'écart. 

Le vaio 11" que j'ai testé avait une résolution de 1280x768.


----------



## pim (29 Mai 2006)

J-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de l'écart de 2" entre chaque modèle, le 17", le 15" et le 13". Avec un 12" wide, il n'y a plus qu'un pouce d'écart.
> 
> Le vaio 11" que j'ai testé avait une résolution de 1280x768.


Le 15" est en fait un 15,4", le 13" un 13,3", donc sans vouloir chipoter sur les virgules tout me semble possible, entre 11,1" et 12", tout en entrant en cohérence avec le reste de la gamme.

Le seule problème est de pouvoir faire rentrer un DualCore dans un aussi petit portable. Le sony vaio est équipé d'un "vieux" pentium 3 à 1 GHz, bien moins puissant un Single Core reprenant en partie l'architecture du pentium 3 mais avec 2 Mo de cache et des fréquences plus élevées.

La solution sera peut être trouvée cet été avec la sortie du Merom, qui se targuerait d'une performance par watts supérieure au DualCore, pour une puissance accrue et 64 bits de largeur de bus. Donc Wait and see.


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le 15" est en fait un 15,4", le 13" un 13,3", donc sans vouloir chipoter sur les virgules tout me semble possible, entre 11,1" et 12", tout en entrant en cohérence avec le reste de la gamme.
> 
> Le seule problème est de pouvoir faire rentrer un DualCore dans un aussi petit portable. Le sony vaio est équipé d'un "vieux" pentium 3 à 1 GHz, bien moins puissant un Single Core reprenant en partie l'architecture du pentium 3 mais avec 2 Mo de cache et des fréquences plus élevées.
> 
> La solution sera peut être trouvée cet été avec la sortie du Merom, qui se targuerait d'une performance par watts supérieure au DualCore, pour une puissance accrue et 64 bits de largeur de bus. Donc Wait and see.


Asus, Fujitsu-Siemens ou Sony parviennent bien à faire entrer le Dual Core dans un châssis 12" et surtout avec un poids inférieur à 2kg.

En terme de cohérence dans la gamme Apple, il faut avouer que les utilisateurs satisfaits des anciens 12" auront de la peine à passer au 13,3".


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Asus, Fujistu-Siemens ou Sony parviennent bien à faire entrer le Dual Core dans un châssis 12" et surtout avec un poids inférieur à 2kg.
> 
> En terme de cohérence dans la gamme Apple, il faut avouer que les utilisateurs satisfaits des anciens 12" auront de la peine à passer au 13,3".


Deja ma copine qui regrette que le macbook soit plus grand que son ibook 12" g3. Elle attend donc de voir le mien avant de changer


----------



## takamaka (29 Mai 2006)

J-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de l'écart de 2" entre chaque modèle, le 17", le 15" et le 13". Avec un 12" wide, il n'y a plus qu'un pouce d'écart.
> 
> Le vaio 11" que j'ai testé avait une résolution de 1280x768.


Et moi pas ! 



> Tox : _En terme de cohérence dans la gamme Apple, il faut avouer que les utilisateurs satisfaits des anciens 12" auront de la peine à passer au 13,3"._

Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Retrouves ici quelques lovers de l'Alu12".


----------

